# It's that time again, PiCtUrEs!!!!



## secuono (Jun 15, 2012)

Pic galore time again!
Enjoy!

Mr Betta in 75g tank.






Pond near full, still fighting green water.





Cali mom, Krlik & her 3.5wk baby boy.





Chick and keets.





Śnieżka napping after a couple hours playing w/me. 













Duckling trio my hens hatched out.





Shaved sheep one one baby, Skarpetki, Cotton Candy, Bouncy & Blanka.









New doe, Punkt & her 11 babies.









Cope's Tree Frog.





Blue Silver Fox doe, Niebieska.





Cali buck, Snieg, chilling out.





Silver Fox doe, Lis, with a grass mustache. Her nest is grass hay, fur and now fresh grasses. Safe??





Young drakes.





New New Zealand doe, no name yet. 





New New Zealand doe, no name yet. 





Ideas on what this plant is??


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

> Ideas on what this plant is??
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/318064_427291983970982_989747100_n.jpg


angel trumpet I think
loved all the pics thanks


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 15, 2012)

lol, I need to make my dogs a tarp hammock!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 15, 2012)

That puppy pulling the camera strap really needs to be a Nikon Advertisement!   Soooo cute!


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2012)

Our Bulldog pup did the same thing.


----------



## secuono (Jun 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> > Ideas on what this plant is??
> > http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/s720x720/318064_427291983970982_989747100_n.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, does look like it. Guess I will keep it. I had cut it down last year, grew back. Hopefully it will be safe where it is.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for the photos 

I really need to get my camera dusted off and take some photos too!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice pics - love your puppies


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I love going on here and seeing the pictures.


----------



## Nikki (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the names! Beautiful animals


----------

